# Are your spreadsheets wet?



## XL Pro (Oct 27, 2009)

Be sure to dry them off with the Xlerator




Click for larger pic.

Saw this in a hospital restroom and couldn't resist taking this pic.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 27, 2009)

Classic!

I could see that making it onto a shirt or something.


----------



## schielrn (Oct 28, 2009)

Those things are awesome, they put out so much force.  They dry your hands like instantly.  Most bathrooms in the bars around Cincinnati have those.


----------



## xld (Oct 28, 2009)

On bathroom humour, I am surprised this guy didn't get arrested _link removed_


----------



## Domski (Oct 28, 2009)

They are quite cool, but not sure I'd want to get my camera out in the bar toilets to take a photo of one. A photo might not be the only thing you'd leave with!

Dom


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry Bob, but we needed to remove your link.  Gotta keep this a PG site.


----------



## xld (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, understood, it was a tad too far I guess.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 28, 2009)

I was actually the one who reported it to Joe. 'Twas with a twinge of regret too, because I thought it was funnier'n heck. One of those rare cases where I really truly did LOL - not quite to a genuine ROFLMAO status, but close. Now everyone else that sees this will just have to wonder what the dickens you posted, and really isn't that even better?


----------



## schielrn (Oct 28, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> I was actually the one who reported it to Joe. 'Twas with a twinge of regret too, because I thought it was funnier'n heck. One of those rare cases where I really truly did LOL - not quite to a genuine ROFLMAO status, but close. Now everyone else that sees this will just have to wonder what the dickens you posted, and really isn't that even better?


And I thought to myself, dang work for blocking these sites, oh well I will watch it when I get home.

Thanks Greg...


----------



## NateO (Oct 28, 2009)

There is a PM faculty, here.


----------



## XL Pro (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, now _I'm_ curious. Please PM me.

Thanks! 
:D


----------



## RobMatthews (Nov 1, 2009)

Not quite Excel related, but THIS is by far the best hand-dryer i have used. It's the Dyson AirBlade.


----------



## xld (Nov 2, 2009)

I was in Heathrow on Sunday, had to use the bathroom and noticed that they have those dryers (the XLerator) in there. I must have used Heathrow a dozen times this year and never noticed them before, shows the power of prompting (advertising!).


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 2, 2009)

I've used both the Xlerator and the Dyson AirBlade. The Xlerator certainly takes you by surprise the first time with its power, but I have to say the Dyson is more fun - it's quicker and well, just cooler. The first time I ever used a Dyson, I actually went back and got my hands wet a second time just to see the thing work again. I couldn't believe it could dry one's hands so quickly.


----------



## RobMatthews (Nov 2, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> The first time I ever used a Dyson, I actually went back and got my hands wet a second time just to see the thing work again. I couldn't believe it could dry one's hands so quickly.


 Me too. In fact, i think that might be one of the major reasons we have had water use restrictions here: they align pretty closely with the infiltration of these machines into our public restrooms!


----------



## schielrn (Nov 2, 2009)

RobMatthews said:


> Not quite Excel related, but THIS is by far the best hand-dryer i have used. It's the Dyson AirBlade.


I need to find one of these around Cincy to try it out.


----------

